# SMS von 80777 shortpay!?



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Am 10.08.2005 habe ich um 16h54 folgende SMS auf meinem Handy erhalten: "Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Shortpay71 beträgt 54,89 Euro. Infos unter ht*p://mobile.shortpay.de oder 0211/60262455" - Unter folgeneder Nr. ist entweder permanent besetzt und/oder eine Endloswarteschleife! Ausserdem habe ich niemals etwas von diesem Anbieter gehört, weder im Internet, noch über Handy! Abonniert, bestätigt und/oder sonst irgendwie was weitergegeben habe ich definitiv auch nichts und schon gar nichts genutzt! An wen kann bzw soll ich mich nun wenden?


----------



## stieglitz (11 August 2005)

schaust du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922


Das wird lustig, wenn dann die Rechnungen kommen. :evil:


----------

